# Visa Options?



## kevin04 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I understand there are lots and lots of threads and posts from people looking for tips and advice on moving to Canada, but I was wondering if someone could help me with some basic information?

My Girlfriend and I, we are both 27 and looking to move to a Country together and looking at NZ, Australia and Canada as main options. She's Icelandic and I am Scottish - so we are European Passport holders. 
She has recently finished her Masters Studying Program in Food Science, but as of yet - does not have a job and is working in a Playgroup Nursery on a temp position til the Summer.
I am doing the same In a temp job with the Ambulance Service until August.

Has anyone moved to Canada in our situation and how long did it take to get your visas granted? We looked at bunac Work Canada, but it seems it is not eligable for her as she's Icelandic. 

Many thanks in advance, and sorry for the tedious visa post. 
Just so baffled , as it seems she's got the qualifications but just not the work experience and it's so difficult righ tnow finding work in Europe, probably Canada too.

Many thanks,

Kevin


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

kevin04 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I understand there are lots and lots of threads and posts from people looking for tips and advice on moving to Canada, but I was wondering if someone could help me with some basic information?
> 
> ...


I dont know if this will help at all but me and my husband just moved here 2 weeks ago to B.C. Best move ever i must add! We came here as he secured a job here and his company did all the groundwork with the visa and also paid for his visa. There are 2 ways of doing it, the same way we did which means securing a job over here somehow and then having them to the leg work. Or to apply for a visa yourselves, and come over here and then look. If im honest the second option terrified me as i worried we would not find wokr, it also takes a very very long time and your looking at paying £2000. Where we are, and i cant speak for other provinces, there is alot of work around if you know where to look. It may pay to check out some ads on Canadian websites and apply, thats all my husband did and 6 months later we are here. They tend to advertise on classifieds, i found craigslist and kijiji a good one to check out.

You will also find if you have been living together for more than 1 year, you are considered here to be common law partners, which means only one of you needs to secure a visa and the other one applies for a spousal/common law partner work permit and if free to find work in any job they choose. You just need to be able to prove you have been living together for more than 1 year to the immigration when you land, you can do that by bills, rental/mortgage agreements etc.

I hope that may help if i can help in any other way let me know.

good luck!


----------

